# Hss724 + gx390



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I might do this just for fun. I wonder x2 the horsepower will make a 3-foot pile EOD like it's nothing to HSS724 or hmmm HSS1324. I have looked through parts, it seems like I will need to change the engine bed and potentially the PTO Shaft. 

A brand new (white gas tank) GX390 w/ electric start is going for $860. This probably needs a small modification for winter use. Does Honda sell a complete engine that comes with HSS1332 for around $860?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or $600 without the electric start but it's not snowblower specific.
I couldn't find one. Might try giving the dealer a call and get a price and part number and share the P/N so we can look around.

Honda Horizontal Engine 13hp OHV 1" x 3-31/64" #GX390-QA2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda does offer direct, replacement engines for late-model HS-series 2-stage models...(new HSS-series engines should be available soon)

Decoder ring: T = track, W = wheel, S = e. start, K1 = late production

(List prices shown; actual selling price set by individual Honda dealer)


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

cheaper yet: Honda GX390 11 HP


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Honda does offer direct, replacement engines for late-model HS-series 2-stage models...(new HSS-series engines should be available soon)
> 
> Decoder ring: T = track, W = wheel, S = e. start, K1 = late production
> 
> (List prices shown; actual selling price set by individual Honda dealer)


Thanks Robert. That's great price. My 724 will morph to 1324, definitely. Can you give the engine comparison between the HS and HSS series or are they basically the same?


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

3macs1 said:


> I thought the beds were for 32" wide buckets only. take a look at the posts in the repower section I am looking at almost the same thing putting a 11hp on a 828 this summer. Quite a few parts have to be changed so far
> Cheers


It is for the 32" wide bucket engine [GX390]. The good thing with the new HSS-series blower is that the engine bed is modular than before and cheaper too. It's only $20 bucks. The engine bed left and right sides are the same across all models.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> cheaper yet: Honda GX390 11 HP


That's just too far plus making it winter-ready and minor mod is probably costing as much as new OEM.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

[shameless plug] Let me know if you want to buy a GX340 from a HS1132, ready for swap onto the HS724, comes with needed pulleys and shorter crankshaft, I am local as well, Bedford, MA [/shameless plug] 

In all seriousness here is what you would need. 

1) Dont need to buy new engine bed, just cut the old studs and relocate them for the gx340/390. I did the same when I swapped a GX270 onto my HS624 chassis. 
2) Shorter crankshaft with either 1" pulleys or snowblower/metric pulleys if you are using a HS series crankshaft. 
3) Adjust the chute rotation shaft, the support bracket would need to be adjusted. 
4) New belt cover and also cable support/collar for the auger and drive cables. 


Those are the few things that I could think of for the time being.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nZone said:


> ...probably costing as much as new OEM.


FYI, brand-new, replacement Honda GX-series engines for Honda 2-stage snow blowers come with 36-month warranty, which applies to both commercial and private/residential use.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nZone said:


> Can you give the engine comparison between the HS and HSS series or are they basically the same?


Very minor/running changes, as I understand, but let me double-check with the planning team and confirm.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

JnC said:


> [shameless plug] Let me know if you want to buy a GX340 from a HS1132, ready for swap onto the HS724, comes with needed pulleys and shorter crankshaft, I am local as well, Bedford, MA [/shameless plug]
> 
> In all seriousness here is what you would need.
> 
> ...


There is no shame in that plug. Thanks for the offer, but I've made up my mind going with the GX390. I think the new HSS-series engine is probably closed to a true plug & play.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> FYI, brand-new, replacement Honda GX-series engines for Honda 2-stage snow blowers come with 36-month warranty, which applies to both commercial and private/residential use.


Awesome. So at the time of engine swap...the warranty goes like:

1. Replacement GX-series engine get 36-months warranty {engine only}
2. The remaining warranty for HSS724 still valid {body only}


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nZone said:


> Awesome. So at the time of engine swap...the warranty goes like:
> 
> 1. Replacement GX-series engine get 36-months warranty {engine only}
> 2. The remaining warranty for HSS724 still valid {body only}


am i reading this right ??? you plan on modding a honda blower that is still under warranty ? 
i can see the new engine being covered.....but would be totally shocked if any chassis warranty wasnt voided due to mods. i do like your plan tho !!!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

LOL. Just thinking outloud....without even looking at parts price online.

Which of the combos would have been cheaper 

Block Swap on 724
or
Bucket/Auger Swap on a 1332


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

_*[email protected]*_,

Does the GX390T2JY6 come complete with electric starter, carburetor covers and all, ready to install on a snowblower.....? Or do you need some additional parts to make it complete...?


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

nwcove said:


> nZone said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. So at the time of engine swap...the warranty goes like:
> ...


You read it right. I bought the HSS724 3 months ago. I have only used twice so far. I would think the warranty would void, but just double checking.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> LOL. Just thinking outloud....without even looking at parts price online.
> 
> Which of the combos would have been cheaper
> 
> ...


Great question. For starter, to swap bucket+auger you will need to buy the HSS1332AT/D for about $3200. The bucket and auger is probably well over $800 so you look at minimum $4000. Starting with a HSS724 and swapping the engine, you would end up about the msrp of the HSS1332. The other upside is that the GX200 engine is more resale-able than the bucket.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nZone said:


> Awesome. So at the time of engine swap...the warranty goes like:
> 
> 1. Replacement GX-series engine get 36-months warranty {engine only}
> 2. The remaining warranty for HSS724 still valid {body only}


Yes and yes, but with a caveat. 

If you modify (and that includes fitting a non-standard engine) your Honda, and then something breaks, the dealer and/or Honda will determine if the failure was due to a factory defect or not. Warranty pays only for defects. If the larger engine was determined to be the actual *cause* of the failure, Honda would likely decline to pay for repairs. 

Further, let's say you did fit a 13hp to an HSS724 chassis. A few months later, the shift lever breaks apart. There would likely be no reason why the larger engine would be to blame, and provided the dealer or Honda concluded the lever was defective, the unit would be repaired under warranty.

So bottom line: modifying your Honda does not "void" any warranty. Honda will likely decline paying for any warranty repairs that the failure was caused by the modification(s).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> _*[email protected]*_,
> 
> Does the GX390T2JY6 come complete with electric starter, carburetor covers and all, ready to install on a snowblower.....? Or do you need some additional parts to make it complete...?



Yes, the replacement engines are fully fitted with all parts. Looks like you'd move over the pulleys, reattach cables and wires...straightforward


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yes and yes, but with a caveat.
> 
> If you modify (and that includes fitting a non-standard engine) your Honda, and then something breaks, the dealer and/or Honda will determine if the failure was due to a factory defect or not. Warranty pays only for defects. If the larger engine was determined to be the actual *cause* of the failure, Honda would likely decline to pay for repairs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert for taking the time to explain in details and example. 

You said the HSS-series engine will be available soon. Is it going to be 6 months plus? Honda doesn't sell direct to consumers, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nZone said:


> Thanks Robert for taking the time to explain in details and example.
> 
> You said the HSS-series engine will be available soon. Is it going to be 6 months plus? Honda doesn't sell direct to consumers, correct?


No firm schedule yet on when HSS engines will be available.

American Honda only sells wholesale to authorized dealers. While any Honda Power Equipment / Snow blower dealer can order and sell you a replacement engine, Honda ENGINE dealers can get them too; you can find a Honda Engine dealer using this link:

Find a Honda Engine Dealer


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Are the drive components between a 7hp and 13 hp machine the same? Isn't this like putting a big block in a Pinto and not beefing up the driveshaft or rear end? I see exploding metal....


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

dhazelton said:


> Are the drive components between a 7hp and 13 hp machine the same? Isn't this like putting a big block in a Pinto and not beefing up the driveshaft or rear end? I see exploding metal....


Between AT models, most of the drive components have the same part numbers. Will change the v-pulley drive because the PTO Shaft is 3/4" vs 1". The v-belts are the same. The blower has different part, perhaps the blower on the bigger unit has larger intact.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

dhazelton said:


> Are the drive components between a 7hp and 13 hp machine the same? Isn't this like putting a big block in a Pinto and not beefing up the driveshaft or rear end? I see exploding metal....


.........pinto and exploding , that brings back memories!! Lol


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Alright then - I'm intrigued.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

hopefully I'm not reviving a dead thread… I am, I know… 

Did that project turned into something we can appreciate??


----------

